# wife checked my email?????



## wrongguy (Nov 14, 2011)

We have been seperated for a month and a half now and I just recently joined this site. I have tried my @ss of for our relationship and she says she has too. But after being kicked out several times for me not wanting to deal with or fight with my ex I'm hurt. So this last ttime I was kicked out she asked for it and brought up divorce 3 times. So finally I said ok and I asked her for it. Even though I have still been trying to work it out and I don't want the divorce she has made me feel worthless as a husband. I don't cheat not drunk no drucks no abuse any type. But today she logged into my email and saw I posted in her abt a girl that was showing interest in me. I haven't done anything with this girl and told her I am married. But my wife logged into my email and read my post and flipped out telling me I cheated emotionally and she f ing hates me. She already told me to get phone in my name insur in my name truck in my name and she would get divorce paperwork going. I have told a lot of peoople at work my situation. I did nothing with this girl at work but talked like I have with 10 other people and because she showed interest and I said I'm married my wife flipped out! Ahhhhh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Ok first of all why won`t you do whatever it is your wife wants you to do regarding your Ex?
Who is more important your wife or your Ex?

What was the content of the e-mails your wife saw?
Who is the girl?

See wrongguy you already sound guilty as hell and I`m just offering you a chance to clear up any misunderstandings your first post is going to create.


----------



## wrongguy (Nov 14, 2011)

Well because if it comes to getting my boys on my off weekend and we have nothing planned I should be able to get them. I know I need to check with wife first but she should be ok with me having my kids extra. Also sometimes I dont want to fight with my ex because it causes to many problems and hassle for me to deal with.

My wife is way more important then the ex..... thats not the question. I love my wife more then anything! But when she want to creat boundries and guidle lines for my ex that she doesnt have to follow and causes fight between ex and me sometimes I dont want to deal with it. It makes me feel like I am starting to have to choose between my kids and wife.

No emails but saw a reply from HERE. about this girl talking to me. I am not a private person and I told her was was going on about me and me being married but seperated. I didnt call girl or talk to her out of work or meet up with her.

Wife asked for me to leave and seperation and divorce three times. I bring it up and its all a go! So I never wanted a divorce but she didnt want me to move back in either. I cant keep feeling like less of a person everytime I get kicked out because she is upset with what my ex does and me if I want to get my boys. If we have plans then sure I can tell my ex no.

Hope this clears things up


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Interesting...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/34908-how-do-i-do.html


----------



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

ok, tacoma has me vary wary of these posts. However I have been on the opposite side of your argument wronguy. If your wife wants you to create boundaries with the ex then thats what you do. There is a thing called custody, meaning she can't take your boys away no matter how "not nice" you are to her. Your wife and your marriage should be whats important here. She ISNT making you choose between her and your kids, shes making you choose between her and your ex. Man up and take your wifes side even when shes wrong. Stand by Your Man, the song works the other way too. You're worried about causing fights with your ex but in the end you're going to cause fights with your wife, and call me dumb but which one gives you what you need?


----------

